# How often do you change your My Mood?



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I screw with mine a lot but usually not more than twice a day. I get really bored...


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I've left my mood on curious for the past several days. I'm in a typing quandry right now and curious what other people have to say about it. So no reason to change the mood.


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

moodless 4 lyfe. Live long n prosper. Or something.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I kind of got tired of fooling with my mood setting at all, so I just decided to leave it blank


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I've changed it 5 times today.. lol


----------



## amosbanga (Nov 25, 2010)

Once a day! I like changing it up, haha.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

When I first joined, I was going to set a mood for myself but then I was like "ehh I'll do it later" and then forgot about it.

Never touched it since :bored:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mine is always set to "Awesome". I think it's an ESTP word. If you don't believe me, it's used quite a lot the board.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine has been the same for months, I generally don't feel the need to change it.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Every now and then. Not enough...


----------



## .jennifer. (Feb 11, 2011)

Never, but I am new.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Never. . .


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Always,whenever my mood changes.But sometimes it gets stuck,and i can't change it for a while.It got stuck on 'horny' yesterday lol.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh, I thought you meant realistically...because I answered "all the time." *sigh*


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Mine is always set to "Awesome". I think it's an ESTP word. If you don't believe me, it's used quite a lot the board.


That's legen...





wait for it...
































Dary

but I change my mood every now and then..
Just changed it now lol


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

When I think of it, usually no more than twice a week...


----------



## fire469 (Nov 17, 2010)

A couple of times each day.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

I also change it a few times each day. Sometimes I just choose "Unpredictable" which covers some more moods.  But it doesn't always fit. So I keep more changing...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

"Yeehaw" covers my mood at pretty much all times, so I'd leave it there. If "timeless" was a mood, I'd change it in a second.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

I like it. I guess I'm one of the minority who changes it quite often. Point being, if I say something a bit strange then I have an excuse :wink:


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Sometimes I leave it there a week and sometimes I change it more than once a day. It depends on whether or not my overall mood is still the same or not.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

Whenever my actual mood changes. So, never. :mellow:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

It's too much of a commitment for me to bother with it, I also find the whole deal to be a bit cheesy. I've only used the emotion "awesome", but that was back in the day when I was but a young buck.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I see no need to alter it: I'm a trekkie and always will be one roud:


----------

